# Greenwich - free wifi?



## penelopeh (25 June 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Greenwich Park will have free wifi for the Olympics?  I've tried google but couldn't find much info.

Px


----------



## teapot (25 June 2012)

Well going by the prohibitive list of things, they're not wanting people to use any smart phones as 'wife access points for multiple connections' so be interested to see if there is wifi around...


----------



## Karran (25 June 2012)

I can normally pick up the National Maritime Museum's WIFI in most areas of Greenwich, not sure if they will make changes for the Olympics.

I don't know if its still passworded, my phone remembered it from last year when I was working there but the password was: M4rt1me.


----------



## Xander (25 June 2012)

No you'll have to pay (unless you are a BT Total Broadband customer). 

http://www.totaltele.com/view.aspx?ID=473907

Loads of pubs do free wifi though.


----------



## Karran (25 June 2012)

How will that work though?

Like I said, I get the Museum's WIFI in the park and around by the Cutty Sark so I assumed it'd be the same for the Olympics? My Friends in the Museum say as far as they know they're staying open for visitors so surely their WIFI will still be switched on and available to pick up for anyone in the area.

Just curious really as to how it works! I'm a complete technophobe!


----------



## Xander (25 June 2012)

Karran said:



			How will that work though?

Like I said, I get the Museum's WIFI in the park and around by the Cutty Sark so I assumed it'd be the same for the Olympics? My Friends in the Museum say as far as they know they're staying open for visitors so surely their WIFI will still be switched on and available to pick up for anyone in the area.

Just curious really as to how it works! I'm a complete technophobe!
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the BT wifi? If so, when you try to connect to it (from the list of available networks) you'll get redirected to a login page. If you are a BT broadband customer and have signed up to their wifi scheme, you type in your username and password and you're in. If not a customer you can buy instant access (very expensive). Normally it works by people sharing a bit of their wireless access on their home broadband system, but suspect BT will be sending data over the mobile phone networks for the games.
I wouldn't be surprised if the museum turn off their wifi to avoid getting swamped. Maybe they have the capacity to cope with it but I doubt it. (Also BT might get a bit sniffy about it as it'll cost them money).


----------

